# Need Big favor... info on an ASPC mare...



## Miniv (May 14, 2014)

Have no clue if there is a way to look this up, but I'm trying to get info on a mare registered with ASPC.

Her reg. name is Pony Connection Misty Rose #147141A. What current owner is listed?

Thank you!


----------

